# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  What phrases do you use to tell yourself to calm your panic attacks?

## Sadeyes

Anything that helps?

----------


## Misssy

"Just wait it out"

----------


## Chantellabella

"breathe"
"you're ok"
or I start singing the ABC's in my head. I know that sounds crazy, but it calms me down.

----------


## Koalafan

"It'll pass, it'll pass" "They can't harm you" "Just let it run it's course" Using these phrases and some heavy breathing techniques have helped me slay a many panic attacks!  :fight:

----------


## nemmm3

'It will eventually be over, you can get through it.'

----------


## Mias

I do something called the breathing ladder, that I learned from a friend. You breathe in for one second, Hold for one second, breathe out for one second, and hold again for one second. Then you do it all over again with two seconds. You keep doing this until you get to ten. If youre still not calm, You do it again back down to one.

----------


## James

"breathe", "calm down", "it's OK".  A lot of the time unless I catch a panic attack really early on, nothing that I tell myself helps.  It sucks, but I just have to let it run its course and then calm down.

----------


## nemmm3

When I feel a panic attack coming on I usually tell myself 'this situation will be over soon', 'it will eventually end you just gotta tough it out'.
It usually works actually.

----------


## enfield

i used to think act like Jim. do what Jim would do. be like him. Jim was the dad of  one of my friends. i admired him a lot and when i had to do something outside of my comfort zone i would think of him and doing what he would do since he always handled things really well i thought. that went on for a few years but i don't see him in as good a light anymore. there's other people i admire just as much in the same ways as i used to admire him but since i never met them in real life or was around them much its hard to use them as a template for how i should behave. also im not as confident i could be like them even if i wanted to be.

----------


## Whisper

I tell myself it won't last forever it's only temporary

----------

